# Nuggets versus Clippers



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

Can we already say that this game should be an easy victory for the Nuggets ? 

If I think that the Clippers will have to play without Elton Brand who is out injurerd with a broken foot. This weakens them as much in my opinion as the fact that they don't have found a replacement for Andre Miller at the PG posiion. Even if Miller didn't play as good as expected in L.A. He was still a better starter than Jaric or Dooling.

The Nuggets meanwhile won their last game at Cleveland. The players that came to Denver before the season really seem to make the team better. Even if one can expect more of Andre Miller, Voshon Lenard and maybe even Carmelo Anthony. But a healthy Marcus Camby, an improved Nenê and an incredible Earl Boykins should be enough for this game.

What do you think about tonights game ? Am I too optimistic ?


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>MasterOfPuppets</b>!
> Can we already say that this game should be an easy victory for the Nuggets ?
> 
> If I think that the Clippers will have to play without Elton Brand who is out injurerd with a broken foot. This weakens them as much in my opinion as the fact that they don't have found a replacement for Andre Miller at the PG posiion. Even if Miller didn't play as good as expected in L.A. He was still a better starter than Jaric or Dooling.
> ...



While I do think the nuggets will win I don't think it will be a blow out, Jaric is a good defender and Mags will get his, also, if you've ever seen him play Kaman is freakin good. I think the difference will be the nene andersen camby front court, they are just to good defensively and the clips don't have enough guard power.


Especially without Elton.






Rate me: 1 | 2 | 3 |4 |5


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

It will be a blow out the Clips suck they are the worst team in the league. There very stupid on D and O. If the nuggets run they will get wide pen shots every time. Also Earl kills the CLips cuz he didn't like how they wouldn't give him pt.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

There is no such thing as a easy victory for the Nuggets.

No replacement for Andre Miller? Trust me if there was a player out there that crappy we'd have him. The Nuggets arent a top 5 team. So either that win got over the winless Cavs must of pumped you up or I want some of what your smoking because the Nuggets arent walking over anybpdy. Andre Miller did nothing so that's no very hard to replace, Jaric and Keyon can easily give us that and make some jumpshots while their at it.

It'll still be a competitive game. Kaman is very good and will have a feild day with Cotton Camby. Maggs and Q will step up and Ely and Wilcox will show us what they got. Were not going to win every game with Brand out but were damn sure not going to let the Nuggets walk over us.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> So either that win got over the winless Cavs must of pumped you up or I want some of what your smoking because the Nuggets arent walking over anybpdy.


The Nuggets walked over The Kings last Saturday. That victory mad me optimistic. Do you consider the Kings as crap that one can beat easily ? I don't ! 

By the way I never said it will be a blow-out victory. I just said I expect an easy win. But if the Nuggets win in a acompetative game I'm happy as well  

I guess much will depend of the match-up Anthony - Maggette. Whoever of them has a better game increases the chances of his team to win.


----------



## Starbury03 (Aug 12, 2003)

I really want to see the the Melo Maggs matchup sorry but Melo is going to have a terrible game I love his game but as a rookie aganist Maggs he is a great Defender who doesn't get credit around the league that includes the refs


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

Miller to face old teammates with new team


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I really want to see the the Melo Maggs matchup sorry but Melo is going to have a terrible game I love his game but as a rookie aganist Maggs he is a great Defender who doesn't get credit around the league that includes the refs


Melo already had a terrible game against a great defender when the Nuggets played at Indiana. I hope he plays better tonight.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

Clippers get an EASY win over the Nuggets 102-104


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> Clippers get an EASY win over the Nuggets 102-104


You're very funny. We both know we had the game won in the regulation and if 'Melo didn't miss that lay-up or Nene didn't do the lane violation, we would have won it.

We slacked for a couple of minutes on D in the OT, I'll give you that. Oh well, we're still slowly getting better. Besides, Clippers ain't goin no where. Atleast we got something good to look forward to in Anthony. 

No hard feelings but you're victory was not near _easy_.


----------



## MJG (Jun 29, 2003)

It was just a joke on MasterOfPuppets saying that it should be an easy win for the Nuggets.


----------



## Im The One (Sep 1, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Andre</b>!
> 
> 
> You're very funny. We both know we had the game won in the regulation and if 'Melo didn't miss that lay-up or Nene didn't do the lane violation, we would have won it.
> ...


if if if, if my grandma had balls she'd be my granddad and fyi
the Clippers do have something to look forward to also.....4 wins versus the Nuggets every year. J/K

It was a good game and Anthony played great(Maggette played better), im a big fan of his. Anyways I think I've made my point and you guys are far from a dominant team. You shouldnt be thinking your going to walk over anyone. Maybe this loss will bring you back down to sea level

BTW we did play without Brand.


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

I dont believe this. The Nuggets get out to a decent start, and their fans think they are the friggin Lakers.


> Can we already say that this game should be an easy victory for the Nuggets ?


 No sir, you cannot. I never thought Nuggets fans would be so cocky. Hopefully this win by the Clippers tonight will teach you a lesson. YOUR TEAM IS NOT A GOOD TEAM...yet (granted they are a helluva lot better than last season).


----------



## BobbyDigital32 (Mar 16, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> 
> if if if, if my grandma had balls she'd be my granddad and fyi
> ...


Damn straight.


----------



## MasterOfPuppets (Nov 10, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Im The One</b>!
> 
> It was a good game and Anthony played great(Maggette played better), im a big fan of his. Anyways I think I've made my point and you guys are far from a dominant team. You shouldnt be thinking your going to walk over anyone. Maybe this loss will bring you back down to sea level


I admit that I was a little too optimistic after the victory over the Kings last saturday. I think that the Nuggets have the potential to surprise many people this season, unfortunately it was a little negative surprise in this game. Nevertheless the Clippers deserved that victory, they took their chances and had a better FG% than Denver. I'm even more surprised that the Clippers won without Brand, their team seems to be better than I thought in the beginning.


----------



## burnet (May 27, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> I dont believe this. The Nuggets get out to a decent start, and their fans think they are the friggin Lakers. No sir, you cannot. I never thought Nuggets fans would be so cocky. Hopefully this win by the Clippers tonight will teach you a lesson. YOUR TEAM IS NOT A GOOD TEAM...yet (granted they are a helluva lot better than last season).


the lesson is:Not to despise the worst teams.


----------



## KJay (Sep 22, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I really want to see the the Melo Maggs matchup sorry but Melo is going to have a terrible game I love his game but as a rookie aganist Maggs he is a great Defender who doesn't get credit around the league that includes the refs


terrible game? wow 30 points? Ok so Maggs' team got the win but I would have liked to see this one. Mello is not a shooter but a scorer. I know it's one game but to have a rookie go for 30 only roughly 5 games in against you is not good.


----------



## hobojoe (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Starbury03</b>!
> I really want to see the the Melo Maggs matchup sorry but Melo is going to have a terrible game I love his game but as a rookie aganist Maggs he is a great Defender who doesn't get credit around the league that includes the refs


Correct me if I'm wrong, but isn't Maggs the guy who just came back from Japan in which he gave up 50 points to Rashard Lewis? Great Defender?


----------



## MDTS and MCTS (Sep 2, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>BobbyDigital32</b>!
> I dont believe this. The Nuggets get out to a decent start, and their fans think they are the friggin Lakers. No sir, you cannot. I never thought Nuggets fans would be so cocky. Hopefully this win by the Clippers tonight will teach you a lesson. YOUR TEAM IS NOT A GOOD TEAM...yet (granted they are a helluva lot better than last season).


for some reason I found that funny


----------



## Natty Dreadlockz (Jul 21, 2003)

> Oh well, we're still slowly getting better. Besides, Clippers ain't goin no where. Atleast we got something good to look forward to in Anthony.


Good point... I guess we shouldn't count on anything good from our players under 25 on the roster... Like Brand Maggette Q-Rich Kaman Wilcox Simmons and Dooling... Peace


----------

